# regional or independent?



## valsecchi.mrc (Nov 11, 2010)

Dear All,
I got the assessment from Engineer of Australia and I am going to apply for the visa.
Now I am at a crossroads, I need to decide if applying for the Regional sponsored or skilled independent.
In case of skilled independent I need to remake the IELTS test in order to get the 7 in all the sections instead applying for the regional I can apply without any further test.
It seems that obtaining the regional the chance to get a job is higher, is it true?

thanks
Marco


----------



## montoy19 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm trying to get an assessment from Engineers Australia. What field of engineering you are? I have a degree in Mechanical Engineering I obtained in Philippines but my experience is mostly as a CAD Drafter in USA. Now I work as an Estimator for a Mechanical Contractor.


----------



## valsecchi.mrc (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi, I am a mechanical engineer too! I have a Master degree.
My position in the company I am working for since 2001 is between a sales manager and a project manager. I didn't find any problem to get a positive assessment from EA.
My doubt is if regional visa is a good one or better the 175....


----------



## montoy19 (Jun 10, 2011)

montoy19 said:


> I'm trying to get an assessment from Engineers Australia. What field of engineering you are? I have a degree in Mechanical Engineering I obtained in Philippines but my experience is mostly as a CAD Drafter in USA. Now I work as an Estimator for a Mechanical Contractor.


I'm happy that you're ME. Can I ask for advice on the application process like explaining your job description? btw, where you from?


----------

